# O2 and getting voicemail abroad



## skyscraper101 (Aug 24, 2012)

I just called O2 to say I'm going back to the US for a while and could I set up a PIN to retrieve my voicemail from a landline.

The bloke on the line then went on to inform me that I would be charged if someone _leaves_ me a voicemail - even if I don't retrieve it on the mobile phone (obviously I know I'll be charged to listen to it on the mobile). He said something to do with it being sent to a service provider in the US and then for that same voicemail to be sent back to the UK. WTF that can't be right? Can it?

I said, what if I turn off my phone, how would O2 even know what country I'm in. He said something about satellites being able to detect it  I said, ok if took the battery out and left it off before I left the UK - there is no possible way for a satellite to know anything about its location - how would you charge me then? (he had to consult his manager)...after which he said..ok if you take out the battery and turn off the phone, you won't be charged for someone to leave you a message.

Now.. is he talking bollocks? Because on my other phone (GiffGaff) I don't pay a penny if someone leaves me a voicemail. I never retrieve it using my mobile, I only ever dial in from a landline. So I reckon he's talking crap but maybe someone knows different?


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Aug 26, 2012)

this sounds mad. Surely you should not be charged for someone to leave a voicemail - retrieving it yes...

If true this is a very sneaky way of clawing yet another bit of money off us

(subscribes!)


----------

